# Name that badge



## PiperDown (4 Jun 2015)

Does anyone know what the badge in the attached photo is ?
I don't recall ever seeing it before, and a search through the dress regs doesn't identify it.

It appears to be a gold maple leaf with a sword, worn above the nametag. 

( I have blacked out the nametag before posting )


----------



## dangerboy (4 Jun 2015)

That is the Infantry School badge, it is worn by all members of the Infantry School.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Jun 2015)

Just to add here it is in the Dress manual: Chapter 3 Section 5 Para 10:



> b. Combat Training Centre (CTC) School
> Badges. The following CTC school badges
> are authorized for wear on the right breast
> of army service dress as detailed in
> ...


----------



## PiperDown (5 Jun 2015)

Thanks dangerboy for the ID, and the reference.

I looked throught the dress regs, but without knowing what it was called, could only look for a matching picture.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Jun 2015)

I recall going on my 6A way back when. I showed up at CTC with my coat of many colours and sporting a brand new badge, the Warrior Badge. Many conniption fits took place because it was in the same place as a staff badge and it just wouldn't do, having a candidate 'masquerading' as some sort of CTC Staff.

I happily took it off and promptly 'lost' it because I also thought that it was the biggest farce going as a uniform accoutrement, .............................at least, until the 1812 pin came along. ;D


----------



## Happy Guy (6 Jun 2015)

Ah yes the Warrior bade.  The idea that came from then Comd LFCA MGen Vernon.  He recognized that personal readiness standards in LFCA were lacking so he started this.  A great concept except I hated that bloody Warrior badge.  In PETAWAWA they ended up having two standards one for the CAR and the others ...  I think that I still have my badges around somewhere.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2015)

Happy Guy said:
			
		

> Ah yes the Warrior bade.  The idea that came from then Comd LFCA MGen Vernon.  He recognized that personal readiness standards in LFCA were lacking so he started this.  A great concept except I hated that bloody Warrior badge.  In PETAWAWA they ended up having two standards one for the CAR and the others ...  I think that I still have my badges around somewhere.



Please don't get into rehashing the Warrior Badge, nor how the standards had to be lowered so that a certain person could achieve Gold.


----------



## Old EO Tech (6 Jun 2015)

I'm surprised that the other CTC schools including the RCEMES have not adopted a similar "collar dog as a badge" policy...


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jun 2015)

Old EO Tech said:
			
		

> I'm surprised that the other CTC schools including the RCEMES have not adopted a similar "collar dog as a badge" policy...


There are only three Schools at CTC..... :nod:


----------



## Ostrozac (6 Jun 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> There are only three Schools at CTC..... :nod:



???

There are five schools in Gagetown alone that are part of CTC, (Infantry, Armour, Artillery, Engineers, Tactics) plus there are also the outstations under command of CTC (Signals, EME, Advanced Warfare).


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jun 2015)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> There are five schools in Gagetown alone that are part of CTC, (Infantry, Armour, Artillery, Engineers, Tactics) ...



Opps!  You are correct.  Engineers totally slipped my mind and Tactics was incorporated in/intertwined with the other Schools in the past.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jun 2015)

The reason I think as to why CFSME and the EME school don't have specific badges is because we only have one cap badge and are a Corps/Branch while the Infantry and Armoured have multiple cap badges...


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jun 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> The reason I think as to why CFSME and the EME school don't have specific badges is because we only have one cap badge and are a Corps/Branch while the Infantry and Armoured have multiple cap badges...



Although true; the badge in the original question is actually only a Corps collar dog.  EME could easily do the same with the Branch collar dog.  Engineers may not, or perhaps they may as well.... :dunno:.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jun 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Although true; the badge in the original question is actually only a Corps collar dog.  EME could easily do the same with the Branch collar dog.  Engineers may not, or perhaps they may as well.... :dunno:.



 Yeah :dunno:


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2015)

Is the Engineer collar dog not the same as the Artillery?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jun 2015)

Not the modern day ones, but the WW II ones are similar...






WW II version


----------



## cupper (7 Jun 2015)

So your choice is to be confused for Artillery or the Van Doos.  >


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jun 2015)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not the modern day ones, but the WW II ones are similar...




Thank you


Cheers
Larry


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jun 2015)

Note that the RCE collar dogs worn pre-unification had two extra flames coming out of the bursting bomb.


----------

